# choosing a bite sleeve



## Leanne Webster

Hello i am looking to purchase a bite sleeve for myself. I currently have an 8 month old mal who has been working on an intermediate jute sleeve. I believe he has worked on an advanced sleeve once or twice. Should i purchase the intermediate or advanced? I am looking on elite k9's website and the advanced is the only one with a removable cover, so im assuming if/when the intermediate gets destroyed id have to order a whole new sleeve?

Thank you in advance, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Erik Watson

A lot of the intermediate sleeves have replacement lowers rather than buying a whole sleeve once its junk.


----------



## Pete Stevens

Not only do you need to consider cost, ability to replace the lower or cover but is it comfortable for you or your helper to use. Some sleeves have a handle at an uncomfortable angle or the bitebar just doesn't feel right. Then of course, does it work for your dog? Before you go out and buy your own, see if you can use others that might belong to your club or others involved in the K9 world to see what works before you make that purchase. While most companies are pretty good at returns, the time without your sleeve is time you don't get to train with it. 

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Bart Karmich

Unless you're doing schutzhund, I'd get a soft synthetic leg sleeve that you can fit on your arm too.


----------



## sam haddad

if you are doing sch i would stick with a sleeve that is comfortable for your dogs mouth so that you always get a natural deep hard bite. the wrong sleave can realy efect the dogs bite negitivley building bad habits that could have been easly avoided using another sleave. i dont advize ordering a sleave before you have tested it out first i have made this mistake and the sleave came in the mail and was not exactly how i pictured it to be. also elite k9 sleaves are not very good in my opinion (ive ordered 3 from them and have bean disapointed the prefector was my latest purchase and the bite bar was thicker than i hoped.)

the best thing to do is to go to a few sch clubs and look at their sleaves that way you can see it before ordering it


----------



## Jackie Lockard

I agree with trying out before buying, especially as a woman. Gappay makes a "short" sleeve that I really liked, after buying two others. The others are ok but *I* was pretty uncomfortable using them. Kept smacking myself with the upper part of the arm.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Probably keep it simple and buy a half sleeve or a bite wedge. Something you can use in OB but yet still use in other applications.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Mario Fernandez said:


> Probably keep it simple and buy a half sleeve or a bite wedge. Something you can use in OB but yet still use in other applications.


I like these from Ray Allen
http://www.rayallen.com/product/puppy_half_sleeve/Puppy_Bite_Sleeves
They're thick but soft so they encourage a full grip. I'm not sure how taking half of a 30C intermediate sleeve makes it a "puppy sleeve" though? Anyway they're only $60 half the price of the Gappays and other 1/2 sleeves I've seen. The only disadvantage is the covers aren't replaceable, but then some replacements covers are almost as expensive as the Ray Allen sleeve especially if you factor in the original cost of the sleeve.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Jackie Lockard said:


> I agree with trying out before buying, especially as a woman. Gappay makes a "short" sleeve that I really liked, after buying two others. The others are ok but *I* was pretty uncomfortable using them. Kept smacking myself with the upper part of the arm.


A supplier allows you to get dog slobber on a sleeve before you buy it?

What would the OP actually be trying anyway, if she asked the question she would have no clue what to observe in the sleeve test???

The dog bités it or not? what bad habits that can be formed in the dogs bite should she look for in the sleeve test suggested?? 

whole lot of true but useless information given on this thread to an excellent question from the OP.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Peter Cavallaro said:


> A supplier allows you to get dog slobber on a sleeve before you buy it?


No one. But is not about the dog it's about the helper and whether the sleeve will fit and be comfortable. 



> What would the OP actually be trying anyway, if she asked the question she would have no clue what to observe in the sleeve test???


If she can't hold the bite-bar she can't use the sleeve.



> The dog bités it or not? what bad habits that can be formed in the dogs bite should she look for in the sleeve test suggested??


 Do you think there might be a difference in the optimum sleeve for a 40lb Malinois bitch and a 120lb Rottie? Do you think that biting characteristics might be shaped, in part, by the sleeve being used?



> whole lot of true but useless information given on this thread to an excellent question from the OP.


You are too ignorant of protection to judge what's useless. Learn more judge less.


----------



## Christopher Smith

I really like the Chomp sleeve by Hard Dogs. It's a medium hard sleeve that becomes more comfortable for the dog to bite when he bites full and hard in the middle of the bite bar. I'm not a guy that goes for a lot of gimmicks, but this sleeve really makes it easier for a beginner. And it's American made.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

The learning more would be my point of posting, ignorant is a pretty judgemental term you throw around freely, less knowledgable about dogs than you no doubt, less arrogant and prone to speak in ciphers as well.

Yr other comments in yr last post were actually informative which is the info i was chasing.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Christopher Smith said:


> I really like the Chomp sleeve by Hard Dogs. It's a medium hard sleeve that becomes more comfortable for the dog to bite when he bites full and hard in the middle of the bite bar. I'm not a guy that goes for a lot of gimmicks, but this sleeve really makes it easier for a beginner. And it's American made.


I have not used one, but I have likewise heard good things about this sleeve.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

HDR has nice sleeves. We have the Shark Bar and chomp.... Just don't like I have to buy the special sleeve covers from Guy all the time. Chris how are your sleeve covers holding up? The last couple of sleeve cover we bough from him, they have not last. Tinkering with making my own sleeve cover.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Mario Fernandez said:


> Chris how are your sleeve covers holding up? The last couple of sleeve cover we bough from him, they have not last. Tinkering with making my own sleeve cover.


I think we are on the same page about this. The sleeve covers don't last worth a damn, they only work on this sleeve and they ain't cheap. I think I might glue a piece of leather or linen on my next cover.


----------

